# hopeless?



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

so I was looking into single registering Sydney so she can compete in weight pulling one of these days and single registration requires that Sydney's parents and grandparents be registered, am I correct?

I guess I am kinda stuck then...I can't get any information from the guy I got her from...

I know she's not registered and i don't think her parents were...is there anything I can do? It seems like all the pulls I can find are sanctioned....and d*mn it I wanna play too  

can anyone help me or do I "just love her and pet her and name her George"?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, how about flyball?


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

man i thought all you needed was parents and grandparents, not that they had to be registered. that sucks though you can't register her.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

what is flyball?

yea I know...it does suck, UKC allows a limited privilege registration but I don't want to spay her


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.flyball.org/

http://www.flyballdogs.com/FAQ.html


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

hey they have one in charlotte...neat 

still makes me sad, but that's ok we will have to find something else

If you have ideas keep them coming I open to new ideas


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Sydney said:


> what is flyball?
> 
> yea I know...it does suck, UKC allows a limited privilege registration but I don't want to spay her


why dont you want to spay her?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't know I don't plan to breed her I just don't want to eliminate the option...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

if you dont plan on breeding her... its really just a real pain having to deal with her when she goes in heat


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

this is a link for the ukc try this for single reg.

http://mail.ukcdogs.com/ukcweb.nsf/WEBPAGES/RegistrationRegister

and heres the adba.

http://www.adbadogs.com/p_pdetails.asp?fpid=5

the only problem i see is you have to find out if the parents of sid are reg at all or different generations back


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

yea i know...the guy that I got syd from used to be friends with my boyfriend back when he was growing up...and now we can't seem to get in touch with him ....


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

If she isn't even registered, why would you even _consider_ breeding her? Granted, being registered does not mean much. But come on... Let's be realistic, you know *nothing *about this dog and her ancestors. Why would the thought of breeding even cross your mind, especially if you know what sort of situation we are currently facing?

Forget about breeding, have her spayed (It has many beneficial health resons), and look into an ILP with the UKC, AKC, or ADBA. This will allow you to compete in all events, save for conformation.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

There all sorts of stuff you can do with your dog. Agility is fun so is rally. My sister does Flyball and has a blast. I would love to this with Chalice but she is too DA so we are working on dock jumping, agility, and rally. I would deff spay her.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I understand the reasons an we have decided to go ahead and spay our oldest...so she can compete weight pulling, I still just want to wait till Sydney is older before I decide to spay her...you don't have to have a registered dog for it to be a wonderful dog, but I know you all know this already....

Maybe next time around I'll pay for a registered dog, to me in the beginning it was not an issue, since getting Sydney I have wanted to become more involved in the whole pit bull sporting events, before I knew not much about the breed and was wary of breeders and finding a real quality dog, but now I know more about breeders and more importantly know I can always run it past you all or possibly my next baby will come from one of you....Thanks for all your help!:angel: 

time to get back to work:snap:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ok well i did some thinking and figured I was being a little selfish, so I found me a new vet today one that is familiar with and owns pitbulls she seems very nice and knowledgable, and found out Syd is like the perfect age to be spayed so we are signed up for next wednesday hope it all goes well! weight pulling here we come yayyy!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Sydney said:


> what is flyball?
> 
> yea I know...it does suck, UKC allows a limited privilege registration but I don't want to spay her


I'm sure she is a great dog and this may sound harsh BUT I love the breed and that concerns me more , so here goes....

If she does not have papers she should be spayed anyway IMO since there is no way possible to prove heritage and if her parents weren't papered her breeder was already not responsible with the breeding that produced her.

I say get her LP from both UKC and ADBA

there are other orgs where you can do weight pull agility, flyball besides UKC and ADBA but that being said with the state of the breed and all the BYBs there are and dogs wasting away in shelters because of irresponsible breeding practices there really is no reason to be breeding unpapered dogs JMO

Food for thought:
By no means am I saying that papers alone make a dog worthy of being bred but that certainly is part of it. You have to be able to look at and match up bloodlines and qualities and attributes when planning a breeding properly along with many many other factors

I hope you take that into consideration


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Im gonna go out on a limb here and say you didn't read this....



Sydney said:


> ok well i did some thinking and figured I was being a little selfish, so I found me a new vet today one that is familiar with and owns pitbulls she seems very nice and knowledgable, and found out Syd is like the perfect age to be spayed so we are signed up for next wednesday hope it all goes well! weight pulling here we come yayyy!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Sydney said:


> Im gonna go out on a limb here and say you didn't read this....


 LOL Nope I didn't see that.

I'm so glad you decided to get her spayed. There are so many things opened to you working her in UKC I'm sure you'll have a great time.

Training early makes later serious training easier because you set the foundation work

KUDOS on the decision:cheers:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.iwpa.net

I believe you can pull with these guys having a non spayed dog.

Tho I am not trying to turn you away from spaying, just wanted to give you this option of another place to pull.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you I will look into it for sure


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

*Another option*

It sounds like you've decided to spay her which is probably for the best.

I'm not condoning this registry's policy but the AADR accepts hand written pedigrees. They offer pulling events and you wouldn't have to spay/neuter to participate.

An AADR pedigree is pretty much worthless. The pedigrees are not accepted or recognized by the UKC or ADBA. Consider the AADR as a license to participate in events not to breed.

http://www.online-aadr.com


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

sydney is gorgeous, My dogs would tap that in a heart beat upruns: , lol! i love her color and markings. i wouldnt get her fixed, like u said, just in case.


----------

